# scapholunate ligament repair . . . .



## scooter1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dr is doing a scapholunate ligament repair and possibly  a radial styloid screw fixation.

Patient had a complete tear of the scapholunate ligament and a radial syloid fracture.

I am thinking 25320 for the ligament repair, but I am stumped on the radial styloid screw
fixation.  Would like opinions.  Thinking of either 25607 of possibly 25671/25676.
Please help.  Welcoming any suggestions.


----------

